# I love her, but she keep spending my money ! not sharing ! :(



## Salem (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I'm Salem. I'm from UAE and i am in a relationship with a Indonesian girl for almost 8 months, i am studying in University abroad in Malaysia. I am having a problem with solving our financial problems. i know i am still young, but i really love her. and i want to take it to the next level! but this obstacle is stopping me .. n makes me not feeling right!

My financial status is good. when i was single i used to go shopping .. go enjoy my holiday .. eat whatever i want .. Now .. it's almost over .. i rarely go shopping .. i cook @ home (which is a good thing, but not every single day!) .. it started with her asking me to treat her, then refusing to treat me.. after that preventing me from spending my money on what i want to do or buy.. then asking me for money to go shopping. and i'm not joking .. i was so good before .. and now i barely have money to eat till the end of the month .. my budget is chopped half now .. she got some financial problem with her family .. she just get her university fees money, her room's rent n some money for food when i mean food i mean buying goods from markets to cook .. like 50$ like that per month ! 

so what am trying to say is .. i don't wanna say that i love my money more than her .. but .. i always keep saying that it's ok. coz that makes her happy ! after all it's all for the sake of our relationship.. BUT some part of me saying that what am doin is wrong ..  i don't wanna do anything stupid that gonna end our relationship or break it up ! i just wanna be sure before that ..

i am really in a big problem .. coz now it effects my study ! i don't have enough money for my artwork .. or goin out to learn anything .. i just feel i am really not feeling comfortable in this situation ..

plz, i really would like your opinions and help .. so i can make the next step ! 

Thanks for your help,
Salem


----------



## Sucker (Jan 3, 2010)

Get rid of her, NOW!
She's using you - you already suspect that I think.
P155 her off NOW.


----------



## Salem (Jan 1, 2010)

@ Sucker: 
well, i thought it's a disease that we can cure it .. i mean aren't there any methods that makes me choose the rite decision ? i mean it's not a car you cancel it !! it's love and relationship. for me it's something serious and i won't just play around with them!

anyways .. thanks so much for your reply ..  much appreciated!


----------

